# Manufacturing question



## Oilman (Nov 24, 2020)

Hello, I was wondering if anyone could tell me who manufactured John Deere snowblowers in the late 80's, I'm looking for parts and my dealer said they are no longer available. Amazon has parts buy just part numbers no model numbers it fits. Tia


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

What are you looking for?

What is that model # off the body label, and what is the engine number off the engine housing?

Also, if it was mine, I would put on some XTrac and Arnold Poly Roller Skids .....😊


----------



## Oilman (Nov 24, 2020)

I'm looking for a bushing for the axle on the right side. The funny thing is, is that there is no model number to be found. The engine number is *HM100-159105L*


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

You probably want to make a be!t cover for that was well, as you probably won't find a new one, .... Possibly a used one, but easy enough to make one.

Also, those wheels would have been held on originally with lynch pins, for easy free wheel.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Those axle bushings are easy to find , most are brass .... Just take a caliper and get the measurements from the left side and Google it ...... Usually around 5.00 each +/-


----------



## Oilman (Nov 24, 2020)

oneacer said:


> You probably want to make a be!t cover for that was well, as you probably won't find a new one, .... Possibly a used one, but easy enough to make one.
> 
> Also, those wheels would have been held on originally with lynch pins, for easy free wheel.


oh yeah I have the belt cover just in the process of tuning it up, and I was thinking of getting the pins for the wheels. This was gifted to us by my father-in-law. The old auction company he used to work at apparently purchased it new, And my wife says they were hard on equipment around there lol


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Most axles are 3/4 .......

That's a nice looking unit ...... Well worth getting it in shape ..

I put 2oz of Stabil and 2oz of SeaFoam in all my 5 gallon gas cans.


----------



## Oilman (Nov 24, 2020)

oneacer said:


> Those axle bushings are easy to find , most are brass .... Just take a caliper and get the measurements from the left side and Google it ...... Usually around 5.00 each +/-


I found a couple online already, just didn't have the time to take it apart yet, and since shipping is taking longer than usual I wanted to order sooner than later


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

A lot of those on the axle have a hexagon outer shape ..... That's why I say pull and measure the other side ... Also make sure it's the same axle size as on the other side.

I know what you mean, as I am working on a free Ariens I recieved, and ordered parts, as I like to have all my parts on hand when delving into it.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

are the bushings that bad? if they are not too bad you could just wait till the summer to fix it or if they are bad enough you could rotate the bushings 180* so the worn area would be on the bottom where there is no weight put on them.


----------



## Oilman (Nov 24, 2020)

crazzywolfie said:


> are the bushings that bad? if they are not too bad you could just wait till the summer to fix it or if they are bad enough you could rotate the bushings 180* so the worn area would be on the bottom where there is no weight put on them.


Half the bushing broke right off so the axle bounces around now


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Another thing you want to check is the scraper bar, as well as adjust the side skids.

is this your first snowblower, or a backup for you?


----------



## Oilman (Nov 24, 2020)

oneacer said:


> Another thing you want to check is the scraper bar, as well as adjust the side skids.
> 
> is this your first snowblower, or a backup for you?


First snowblower I've owned but not the first i've used, I have a gravel driveway so I have it set up a little higher to avoid sucking in pebbles.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

If you have a gravel driveway, then stick with the long skid style you already have.

If that has a cast iron auger gear case, check it's gear lube ... 80W-90 or 75W-140 ...... If it is aluminum clamshell, and you can check it's lube, I use "00" grease in those.

When you are in the lower transmission area of the frame, you'll want to lube the gears, any chains and any slide shafts, like the friction disc glide. Make sure not to get any lube on the friction disc, or its mating drive plate.


----------



## Oilman (Nov 24, 2020)

The gear case looks aluminum but it could be just very clean cast as well, I just dumped some Lucas oil stabilizer in there for now it has a minor leak.


----------



## Marty013 (Mar 14, 2014)

looks like a large framed MTD offering to me... id bet any decent OPE specific shop should be able to help you out


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

definitely looks very similar to some of the older mtd snowblowers. you should be able to measure what is on your machine and find one that will do the job.








definitely may want to pull the 1 wheel off or the bottom pan. if it is anything like the mtd it definitely has a odd shape and a larger than normal 1" axle but for this mtd i am not surprised. the reason i kept is is for the differential that the machine has.


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

Murray made some of the John Deere snowblowers, Ariens made some of them.
John Deere never made their own snowblowers.
Yours appears to be a Murray made unit. Back then MTD's and Murray's looked pretty much identical coming from the same factory.
There was a sticker glued on to the frame of the J.D. snowblowers that had the model number on it. Those stickers always fell off and if you did not write the numbers down, you were out of luck finding parts for them.
Unfortunately almost every John Deere unit that had the identification sticker on them no longer has the sticker. They fell off on every one ever made. The cheap glue did not stick for long.


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

Google search is your friend, so you should be able to find the parts you need. 

Keep in mind that many parts like bushings/bearings are generic. A dealer may not be as resourceful, but searching in the web should get you to the right parts.


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

Using John Deere's on-line parts listing it looks like most all 1028 blowers used bushing PT10809 on the axle. The description says it is .75" I.D. (POWDERED METAL) (WITH FLATS) so that is a start.

The next question is the outer diameter of the bushing as I see a couple of candidates in the universal bushing listing. 1" 1-1/8" 1-1/4" and 1-3/8" Also need to know if it has one flat side or two. Several bushing are now plastic but they would probably last as long as the originals.


----------



## oneboltshort (Dec 16, 2019)

Here's the parts section for that blower. It is very much MTD as mentioned and was sold during the same time the really well made completely different styled 1032 and 826 blowers were made from 70's and 80's.
If you scroll down on JD site you can open the documents section that will show the serial number breaks for years.

https://partscatalog.deere.com/jdrc...JT04sMzE2NTojQ0FUQUxPRyw3Mzg1NDpFUVVJUE1FTlRd


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

The problem with the plastic bushings were you ended up replacing them every year or less depending on how much it was used.
You had to remove them and grease them with Silicon grease every time you used the machine to make them last a little while longer.
The other weak spot was the 'Sintered' or 'Powdered Metal' bushings that wore extremely fast unless it was greased constantly, like every time it was used.
If you wore either of those bushings, you would wear a 'Groove' into the axle, then both parts were ruined.
The best thing was to install Ball Bearings in the wheel axles to make them last longer. It can be done and has been for several years. It took a little bit of drilling to attach the bearing holder plates on the sides of the frame, but it made the machine last for a few more seasons without having major repair/parts replacement issues.


----------

